# Hi, Potential Newbie needs some answers.........can you help



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi All,

First post from a tugger thinking of crossing the void!! Good place for info. this!!

I am very keen on a Hymer B644 I have found for sale but I have a few questions you guys maybe able to help with.

It is a '98 , maxi chassis, rated at 3.85t GVW with Fiat 2.5 tdi engine. U shape lounge at rear, LHD import.

There is a slide out Hymer motorcycle/cycle rack fitted, I plan to use that for a scooter or motorcycle , but...occasionally I would like to tow a car on a trailer, would I be able to add a towball to the bike rack?

Is the 2.5 tdi powerfull enough, generally, and what kind of mpg could I expect (I know that depends on all sorts of things but are we looking at low 20's or high 20's to 30's)

When should the cam belt be changed, in years not miles.

And finally, the rear window has filled with water, so how much do you think i would need to pay for a replacement.

Actually there is one more thing, how easy, and how expensive to fit a grill?

Phew, sorry about all the questions but you need to get it right don't you!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rincewind

Welcome to MHF. 

Sorry I can't answer answer your questions, I'm sure there will be a much more technical person on soon who will do that, just didn't want you to think we were ignoring you :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rincewind

Welcome to MHF
We too are looking at Hymers and have asked many questions.......I can't answer them all but......Re the grill, the same question asked by my missus..........I believe SMEV is the way forward...a range of products inc oven and grill that can be bought for as little as £250 and can be retro futted. (either by you or a dealer)
Hope that clears some of the queries


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Hi, Potential Newbie needs some answers.........can you*



Rincewind said:


> would I be able to add a towball to the bike rack?


Caveat on all answers. I am no expert especially on Hymers. Never owned one, just looked...

I suspect that you wouldn't be able just to attach a ball to the bike rack but you should be able to add a towing ball as well as the bike rack. You would need to get a fitter to look at the specific van to give a definitive answer.
Don't know if the bike rack is external or in a garage. The former would make it more difficult because of the increased overhang.
Make sure you ask a fitter who makes their own frames not just bolts on pre-made ones.
Would it be better to put the bike on the trailor with the car? That would relieve a possible problem of weight on the rear axle - something you would need to take into account.



Rincewind said:


> Is the 2.5 tdi powerfull enough, generally, and what kind of mpg could I expect (I know that depends on all sorts of things but are we looking at low 20's or high 20's to 30's)


I suspect the engine would cope but would be a bit of a traffic calmer on the hills. But, having had an under-powered Talbot for many years, I don't think that is all bad. It tends to calm the driver down and make you take a slower view on life :lol: 
No knowledge of the van but suspect low 20s rather than 25+ especially if you are towing.



Rincewind said:


> the rear window has filled with water, so how much do you think i would need to pay for a replacement.


Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk They will almost certainly give you a price.

Nice van, though. Hope it works out for you.
Patrick


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymers*

Hi Rincewind

Yes you can get a towball fittted to the van however!!! It will need to be done by an engineering/towbar company as you CANNOT just put a towing hitch onto you existing pullout system. Another frame has to be made to fix to the sub-chassis, not onto the slide out. There is a guy in Chesterfield ASc engineering Holme field (i think) who will do it for you. I have a friend who had the same job done last summer for about 3 hundred pounds.

We had the 2.5 tdi and got 25 MPG but we did find that we were changing down a lot from 5th to 4th. I would think about getting the engine chipped as this will put it up into the next performance rating similar to the 2.8 tdi which we found much more flexible

Belts should be changed about every 25000 miles or every 5 years whichever is the soonest. Look in the Hymer/fiat Handbook and they tell you in there. Any fiat or commercial vehicle garage will do it. Don't go to a dealer or build it into the sale if you are buying from a dealer.

Window------ Ring up Peter Hambletons engineering in Preston (he has a web site) and he will tell you. Otherwise email Hymers at Badwaldersee (again website) they will tell you and will dispatch a new one on a credit card. Failing that Camparama in Belgium will send you one if they have it in stock.

Hope this helps................ Ned


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just a note of caution. If you carry a scooter + tow a car on a trailer I suspect you will go over the rear axle weight limit.



Trevor


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all,

Some great information in there, I will contact the various web sites for even more info.

I think it is going to take me quite a while to find may way around this place.

Regards

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rincewind

Gaspode here, give my regards to Twoflower next time you see him. :wink:

Fiat 2.5 - a tad under powered I'm afraid but manageable. I don't think these engines are "chipable" either.  Best bet on MPG would be 23/25 depending on how you drive it. Are you sure it's a 644, I thought the rear lounge model was the 634?
Cambelt - 5 years, make sure you do the tension and idle rollers too.
Window - try <<HERE>> for a price.
Grill - yes, easy to fit a Smev but they're not that good compared with the one at home. If it's just toast you want the grill for, try one of <<THESE>>, they're magic.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahh, the tourist eh!!

Good to see that Pratchet has made his way onto here!

Thanks for the window info. I had forgotten about them, should have known being a caravanner. I know it can't be chipped, not sure what can be done about more power, I beleive it is down to tuning the diesel pump, hence the question. 

Not got to grips with the Hymer numbers but beleive it to be a B644u, with G being the fixed bed garage version. Could be wrong though. LOL

Thanks again Keith


----------

